# My girlfriends bday is coming up and I want to get us on a boat.



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

My girlfriend's 19th birthday is next month and Im looking to get us on a boat either inshore/offshore... 
willing to split all expenses... 

Im 17, neither of us drink or smoke. 
We both fish all the time but neither of us have been offshore. 

We are willing to help dock and help clean the boat and all that business, THIS IS NOT OUR FIRST TIME FISHING ON A BOAT! We've just never been offshore! 

PLEASE PM me if your willing to take us.


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sup. If you have limited $$$$ take the party boat. $25.00 per person for 4yrs. They take you out for 4hrs. You can also take the deep sea they start at $85.00 on weekends and $75.00 during the week. William's party boats are ok, but can be rude at times. I like the other one on the right of pier 19. http://www.galvestonpartyboatsinc.com/index.html


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

jorge_8099 said:


> Sup. If you have limited $$$$ take the party boat. $25.00 per person for 4yrs. They take you out for 4hrs. You can also take the deep sea they start at $85.00 on weekends and $75.00 during the week. William's party boats are ok, but can be rude at times. I like the other one on the right of pier 19.


My recommendation is 100% the opposite - the folks on Williams are polite, friendly, work their tails off.

Galveston Party Boats, otoh, were rude as hell - if you can find a deckhand.


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

jorge_8099 said:


> Sup. If you have limited $$$$ take the party boat. $25.00 per person for 4yrs. They take you out for 4hrs. You can also take the deep sea they start at $85.00 on weekends and $75.00 during the week. William's party boats are ok, but can be rude at times. I like the other one on the right of pier 19. http://www.galvestonpartyboatsinc.com/index.html


X2


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just take her to a fishing pier and fish and then use the rest money for a nice evening dinner and/or movie. She would be happy catching sandtrout and croker.


----------

